# Arizona Proposed End to Contests



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

PHOENIX - The Arizona Game and Fish Commission is proposing to adopt a rule that would prohibit using any lethal method of take during a hunting contest for predatory and fur-bearing animals, as defined under Arizona Revised Statutes 17-101.

In a public meeting March 15, the commission unanimously approved a Notice of Rulemaking Docket Opening and *Notice of Proposed Rulemaking* (also posted at *www.azgfd.gov/rulemaking)*.

The Notice will be published in the Arizona Administrative Register tomorrow (April 12), opening a 30-day comment period for the public to provide feedback. All public comments received from April 12 to May 12 will become part of the official record for this proposed rulemaking. There are two ways to submit comments:


*E-mail*: <a>[email protected]</a>
*U.S. Mail*: Arizona Game and Fish Department, Attn.: Rules Section, 5000 W. Carefree Highway, Phoenix, AZ 85086.

All public comments will be evaluated before a Notice of Final Rulemaking is taken to the commission for its consideration. If approved, the final rule would be reviewed by the Governor's Regulatory Review Council (GRCC).

The commission's intent in adopting this rule is to address social concerns associated with hunting contests that award prizes to participants who kill the largest number or variety of predatory or fur-bearing animals.

The proposed rule would not apply to lawful, regulated hunting of predatory and fur-bearing animals, which plays an important role in wildlife management.

Contact:

Tom Cadden, Public Information Officer

(623) 236-7392, <a>[email protected]</a>


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our local rod & gun club had a local membership contest this winter, it got out on social media and all heck broke out, all over the news stations, etc. etc., after the Gov. to change the laws, some of the people with blinder's on were the worst, some incredible comments to read.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s the same libtard groups lobbying here that lobbied in New Mexico.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I should start a poll


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

What’s the poll question gonna be??


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Meanwhile, he was still thinking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

az sheepdog said:


> What's the poll question gonna be??


Who's to blame for one... az sheepdog I'm not allowed to make a poll...????


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Kind of a hard question to answer. Most predator hunters who don’t contest hunt will blame the contest hunters more then likely. Social media, predator forums, videos all help the antis get their fuel for their fire. If social media wasn’t as big as it I don’t think this would be happening but idk. I’ll just blame the commissioner Kurt Davis for even purposing this ban just to line his pockets with dumb money. I listening to a interview he did the other day saying people should not profit from wildlife. So fishing tournaments should be done, guiding should be done, governs tag done, commissioners tag done, G&F should be done too. They sell us a tag at their set price and pay themselves with it so in all reality they should be banned and we should be able to hunt as we please. The commissioner isn’t for conservation of wildlife he is in for lining his pockets like ever other dam politician in this country.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no sense in having contests anymore . everone is supposed to get a trophy for participating these days.

why yer wantin ta make folks feel inferior? :mrgreen: :naughty:


----------

